# ODB Code: P0175 (MAF)



## Frank78 (Jan 3, 2007)

Straight to the point here. I had my SES light up, ran the diagnostics and it indicated that I have a faulty MAF. I can get the part for 141.00 with a discount. The dealer offer the following:
*
MAF - $500.00
- Includes Throttle Body Service
- ECU Reprogramming*

I'm under the impression that once I install the new MAF, the ECU will reprogram itself. Has anyone needed to reprogram the ECU in such cases? Thanks.

*For more details: *
P0175 (OBD-II Trouble Code: P0175 System Too Rich (Bank 1))


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't metion the year, which would help answer your questions.

The ECU cannot reprogram itself. In order to reprogram the ECU, a Consult II is required and access to a Nissan ASIST terminal to download the latest program to be installed. This is differant from "relearning," where the computer adjusts itself to the driving conditions. Even here, a Consult II is needed to relearn the idle air volume so the engine will idle properly. Nissan tends to update its ECU programs as needed, so there may be a newer one available for your vehicle...but, once again, would need the Consult II and ASIST to find out.

Do you need one? Probably not. There was a bulletin for 00-01 models that set a P0100 code (not a P0175) with possible driveability issues that recommend a new MAS, an updated ECU program and new Nissan filter that was improved to reduce dust contamination of the MAS hotwire. Normally, replacement of the MAS wouldn't necessarily require a relearn of the idle air volume, but it certainly wouldn't hurt.

By the way, did you try cleaning the MAS?


----------



## Frank78 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's a 2000. Would it still require software updates?



smj999smj said:


> You don't metion the year, which would help answer your questions.
> 
> The ECU cannot reprogram itself. In order to reprogram the ECU, a Consult II is required and access to a Nissan ASIST terminal to download the latest program to be installed. This is differant from "relearning," where the computer adjusts itself to the driving conditions. Even here, a Consult II is needed to relearn the idle air volume so the engine will idle properly. Nissan tends to update its ECU programs as needed, so there may be a newer one available for your vehicle...but, once again, would need the Consult II and ASIST to find out.
> 
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, it would:

Classification:
EC01-011A

Reference: 
NTB01-036A

Date:
September 17, 2001

MIL "ON" WITH DTC P0100 (MASS AIRFLOW SENSOR - MAFS) STORED

IMPORTANT: THIS BULLETIN HAS BEEN AMENDED. This amended version of NTB01-036 revises the Service Procedure, Parts Information, and Claims Information sections. Refer to this bulletin (NTB01-036a) for complete information.

APPLIED VEHICLE: 
All 2000-01 Maxima (A33)

SERVICE INFORMATION

If an applied vehicle has DTC P0100 stored and possibly exhibits,

^ Engine rough running

^ Engine surging

^ Low engine power


the cause may be an airflow sensor that has been damaged by air-ingested dust/dirt. To resolve this incident, if it should occur, follow the steps outlined in the Service Procedure.

Service Procedure Summary:

^ Remove dust/dirt/debris from inside the air cleaner housing. This will help prevent another incident.

^ A new genuine Nissan air filter element must be used for all warranty claims, and any other claim for which Nissan pays. A new genuine Nissan air filter element is designed to be compatible with the Nissan air flow meter and has proven to provide adequate dust protection to help prevent these incidents. It is strongly recommended that incident customers continue using Nissan genuine air filters for assured protection when replacing according to the routine maintenance schedule. See parts information for the air filter part number (P/N).

^ Install a new complete airflow meter assembly. See Parts information for the part number (P/N).

^ Reprogram the ECM with special new data that is matched to the different output characteristics of the new airflow meter.

IMPORTANT: The purpose of the Service Procedure Summary (above) is to give you a quick idea of the work you will be performing. You MUST closely follow the entire Service Procedure as it contains information that is essential to successfully completing this repair.


----------

